# Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute



## hummerpaule (29. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Silberjäger,
fischt einer von Euch diese Rute bzw hat mir Ihr gefischt???
Ich hatte meine gestern genau 1, 5 Std gefischt da ist sie sauber unterhalb des ersten Ringes noch gebrochen ;-(((
Taugt die Rute was und ich warte auf die Reklamation...oder gleich das Geld in was anderes investieren???
Wenn ja ...in was???
Suche: möglichst robuste Rute....fische gerne 25-30 gr Snaps, nicht zu viele Einzelstegringe, Länge zwischen 3,05 und 3,30 und leichter und etwas steifer als die Iron Feather II (das ist nämlich meine andere Rute in 11 Fuß)
Danke für Eure Antworten.....von Beileid möchte ich nix hören ;-))
Gruß


----------



## kaizr (29. März 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute*

Ich habe die Rute auch und bin top zufrieden. Die habe ich sogar zum schleppen auf Dorsch misshandelt.

Sicher nur ein Montagsmodell.


----------



## hummerpaule (29. März 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute*



kaizr schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rute auch und bin top zufrieden. Die habe ich sogar zum schleppen auf Dorsch misshandelt.
> 
> Sicher nur ein Montagsmodell.




Coole Antwort.....danke Dir!!!
Schleppen vom Boot oder von Land???Mit fehlt ein wenig WUMMS in der Rute...aber wenn Du damit Dorsche pumpst...dann sollte es klappen ;-))
Hat Deine denn auch keinen Ring zum Köder einhängen überm Kork???hat mich etwas gewundert bei einer Rute der Preisklasse und Marke!!!
LG


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. März 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute*

Moinsen...#h
Was hälst du denn von der?  *Shimano Speedmaster AX Spinning 300 MH*,  die hat eine Länge von 3 Metern und ein Wurfgewicht von 14-40g. Ich fische in der Regel auch immer 25g Snaps und bin mehr als zufrieden mit der Rute! Die ist mit ca. 160-180 Euro auch noch eingermaßen bezahlbar...Es gibt die auch in 20-50g, wenn du sie ein wenig steifer haben willst....


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. März 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Ich fische diese hier und bin super zufrieden.




Kost ja nüscht...|rolleyes


----------



## kaizr (29. März 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute*

Die schleppe ich vom boot aus. Habe allerdings 2 von 3en um 10cm gekürzt.

Aber die in normaler Länge nehme ich vom Ufer aus. Bin mit der Rute zufrieden gibt aber sicher auch besseres. Ich konnte die 3 Ruten relativ günstig ergattern. Somit gabs für mich keine andere Alternative.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute*

Meine 2. Rute meben der Fenwick ist eine Shimano
Diaflash EX H mit 20-50gr.
Wird schwer zu bekommen sein,ist den Aufwand aber wert.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Steinbuttt (29. März 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute*

Hallo Hummerpaule,

das kann nur ein "Montagsgerät" sein!

AB-User Volkerma fischt seit kurzem diese Rute und er bevorzugt Snaps in 30g. Beim werfen zieht er voll durch, habe ich selber gesehen und ich durfte selber ein paar Würfe damit machen, mit dem Hinweis von ihm, beim werfen richtig "Gas zu geben". Die Rute machte auf mich einen äußerst soliden Eindruck, aber vieleicht kann volkerma dazu nochmal was sagen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## volkerm (29. März 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute*

Hallo Hummerpaule,

das Ding taugt.
Ich fische fast nur 30gr, sonst eine x-fast Loomis.
Die Wurfweiten sind identisch, und das will was heißen.
Wie Heiko schon schrieb, werfe ich einen recht aggressiven Brandungs- Wurfstil, um die Rute richtig aufzuladen.
Die Verarbeitung gefällt, und die Rute wiegt nachgewogen nur 185gr.
Der Untergriff ist recht lang, guter Hebel.
Die Aktion ist ungewohnt.
Im oberen Drittel recht weich (gegenüber der Loomis), dann jedoch richtig Druck.
Ohne Wind sind zuverlässig 75-80 Meter drin.
Nun werden manche lächeln, das ist gemessen, nicht geschätzt.
Top- Rute, meine Empfehlung!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## hummerpaule (29. März 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Hummerpaule,
> 
> das Ding taugt.
> Ich fische fast nur 30gr, sonst eine x-fast Loomis.
> ...




Danke Dir Volker....das ist doch mal ne Ansage ;-))
Tight lines und hoffentlich hält der nächste Blank länger ;-))
Gruß Peer


----------



## volkerm (29. März 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute*

Hallo Peer,

das (Nicht-)- Gewicht holen die Jungs aus der Blank- Wandungsstärke.
Das kann in die Wicken gehen.
Darum mag ich die Loomis nach wie vor, so bescheiden für diesen Preis die Verarbeitung und der Kork auch seien.
Die dünnen Blanks sind irre schnell kaputt; einmal auf einen Stein gefallen- das war es.
Beim Werfen knüppel ich die, aber bei der sonstigen Behandlung- Samthandschuhe.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baitcaster (6. April 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute*

Ich habe mir die Rute auch geschnäppert, da meine andere Probleme mit dem Kork bekommen hat

In Verbindung mir der 3000er Zaion ist mir der Mittelpunkt der Balance aber ca. 8cm zu weit gen Spitze.
Hat bei der Seatrout schon mal jemand die Endkappe(Moosgummi umhüllt) abgenommen und kann mir nen Tip geben, wie ich sie heil runter bekomme, da ich mir ein kleines Zusatzgewicht hinten rein machen will


----------



## Frostbeule (7. April 2011)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Meerforellen Rute*

#hHallo Baitcaster,

ich hatte die Rute noch nicht in der Hand, aber wenn die Abschlußkappe aus Moosgummi ist bekommst du die nicht intakt demontiert. Im Versand sind Metallabschlußkappen relativ günstig. Also ich würde die Moosgummikappe entfernen und eine schwerere Metallkappe montieren, die läßt sich mit Krepp unterfüttern und mit UHU Plus fixieren. So kommt der Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten. 

Gruß Frostbeule


----------

